# Smoked venison steaks on the Pit Boss



## cronocide (May 20, 2019)

Just tossed on some venison steaks a bit ago with some Montreal steak seasoning. Currently at 115* IT. Going to let the thickest ones get to about 140* and pull them for dinner.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 20, 2019)

Mmmm, venison!
I bet those will be tasty, look forward to the finish and plated shots.

Love me some, need to pull some outta'da freezer for this weekend.

I will smoke thicker cuts/steaks of venison over very low heat and then finish over very high heat, grill or cast iron.
Generally I aim for 130° medium rare so they don't toughen up.
Brined venison roasts, bacon wrapped and smoked are Da'Bomb!


----------



## chew2475 (May 20, 2019)

Looking good.  I just did the same thing yesterday with a venison roast and then sliced thin for sandwiches.  Can check  it out here:


----------



## crazymoon (May 31, 2019)

CC, good looking steaks!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2019)

Those Look Great, Cron!!
Like.
You must be having company---That's a lot of Deer Steaks!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (May 31, 2019)

Darn, they look totally scrumptious... Wish I had some hiding in the ole freezer now.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 31, 2019)

LOL...  The sleeper has awakened!
It looked good two weeks ago and it still looks good.


----------

